# New nikon Android



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Now, I am an Iphone person myself, but doesn't this look cool? 16mp and 10x optical zoom is pretty good for a phone. While, I'll admit, it looks a bit clunky for a phone, but its also a nifty little point-n-shoot. Not that bad of a price too... 

Hipsters and their instagram will love this. :hihi:

http://www.nikonusa.com/Nikon-Produ...c.html#tab-ProductDetail-ProductTabs-Overview


----------



## Jubs (Apr 5, 2006)

It shall be my next camera! I'm a fan of Android and Nikon so its just fitting, not a hipster though lol.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

if it turns out good then it may be may take around travel camera.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

Da Plant Man said:


> 16mp and 10x optical zoom is pretty good for a phone.


It's not a phone. It's a camera with some sort of android built in for WiFi use. Pretty cool though. I wonder what version it's OS is based on.


----------



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

You can use it as a phone with google voice or skype. Similar to an ipod touch. 

Its kinda like an unskinned Android 2.3.3. 'Least thats what an article I read says.


----------



## jeremyTR (Mar 21, 2012)

Android FTW

Even NASA thinks so.


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

If it was an actual phone, that would be pretty awesome. Just a matter of time before cell phones have dslr's built in though. I'll just wait for that :tongue:


----------



## starrlamia (Jul 31, 2012)

Want, I would love WIFI on my camera! 

Sent from my Nexus S using Tapatalk 2


----------

